# The Organization's Request Shop



## The Doctor (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Organization's Request Shop*​


*What we do:*

Gifs
Sketches
Transparency
Manga Panel Slideshow
Colorations
Resize and border add
Manga page editing
*Workers:*

The Doctor
p-lou
Sin
Tom - unnavaible
Taurus Versant


*How to make a request:*

*Stock:* Please, give us one with a good quality. It must be between spoiler tags.
* Type:* Avatar/Signature
* Dimension:* The size you want for your avatar/signature
* Additional:* Borders, text, etc.

*Rules:*

You must have *50* posts before making a request.
You must wait *1 day* before making a new request.*
You must turn off your sig.
You must give us a stock and remember to *PUT IT BETWEEN SPOILER TAGS*.
If you are going to request a GIF, have in mind that the maximum time limit for it is 3 sec for avatar and 10 sec for signature.
If you want a GIF from a specific show or episode, make sure to provide the DDL links for that.
You can only make two request per post**
Don't forget to *rehost* our works.
You must give credit. Reps are aprecciated.
As regarding to sketches and colouring: our workers have the right to decline your request if they think the stock/idea for sketch you gave them doesn't fulfill their expectations of work.
You must *NOT* spam, flame or troll in this thread.
*If you are going to request another coloration/sketch, you must wait *1 week*.
**One for the avatar and one for the signature. Colorations and sketches don't go under this rule.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 29, 2008)

*Some examples of our work:*

*Spoiler*: _Manga Panel Slideshow_ 









*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 










*Spoiler*: _Manga Colouring_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sketches_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gifs_


----------



## tom (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll regularly update this post to show what I'm currently busy with. I take sketch and colouring requests only. Sketches will take longer generally, depending on the complexity and originality, so I have 2 separate waitlists.

*Colouring Waitlist:*
none

*Sketch Waitlist:*
_
none_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll keep this post updated as work comes in. The rules for manga colourings from me are, I'll take a maximum of five requests total. After that, I'll ignore requests until I've cleared those five.

*Colouring Wait-list:*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 30, 2008)

Can i get this colored(take your time i dont get my Pc till Friday  )


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't see the picture. It says that it has been move or deleted.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 30, 2008)

Second client! 

I suppose I'll ask for this set: Transparency request


It'll probably need to be sized down a bit. 

Sig: As big as allowed,
Cut everything out except Hero, keep the text (Hero the Atomic) if that's ok.
Black border

Ava: 125x125
Close up of his face
Black border

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fixed that


----------



## p-lou (Sep 30, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Second client!
> 
> I suppose I'll ask for this set: Transparency request
> 
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> Can i get this colored(take your time i dont get my Pc till Friday  )



This looks like fun. I'll give it a go.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 30, 2008)

*NobodyMan*





Make sure to save the images and re-host them.

Edit: TV turn off your sig.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 30, 2008)

p-lou said:


> *NobodyMan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks P-lou, it looks great. 

I'll rep you in just a sec. 

EDIT: damn, I got to spread rep first.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 30, 2008)

Cold, please turn off your sig.  I'll let someone else take the request though.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 30, 2008)

Cold said:


> I have a request
> 
> I want the Ike in my sig transformed into a Claymore
> 
> ...


1. Turn off your sig.
2. I'll get Tom do it for ya. Also, a Claymore cape is white.


----------



## Cold (Sep 30, 2008)

Ghost cape is black though


----------



## tom (Sep 30, 2008)

Um... brown skin, though? I've got tri practice soon, but I'll do it when I get back.


----------



## Cold (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom said:


> Um... brown skin, though? I've got tri practice soon, but I'll do it when I get back.



I'm black 

If it makes it look better you could just give him black hair then


----------



## tom (Oct 1, 2008)

@Cold: Your request is finished. I got the feeling you wanted me to make him black Ike, not Ike with brown skin, so that's what I did. I also gave him a claymore sword.

Let me know if you want anything fixed or changed. I didn't make it say "deserted", since it didn't fit and if it's a smaller font it doesn't look good. Tell me if there's something else you want there.


----------



## Cold (Oct 1, 2008)

Tom you're too talented for your own good 

That's GREAT


----------



## Cold (Oct 2, 2008)

Tom said:


> @Cold: Your request is finished. I got the feeling you wanted me to make him black Ike, not Ike with brown skin, so that's what I did. I also gave him a claymore sword.
> 
> Let me know if you want anything fixed or changed. I didn't make it say "deserted", since it didn't fit and if it's a smaller font it doesn't look good. Tell me if there's something else you want there.



Can I get "Rank" changed to age, and 2 changed to 22?

Please and Thanks


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2008)

Cold said:


> Can I get "Rank" changed to age, and 2 changed to 22?
> 
> Please and Thanks



I can do that.

Edit: Alright, here it is.  Make sure you save the pic and re-host it.


----------



## Cold (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks P-lou


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> Can i get this colored(take your time i dont get my Pc till Friday  )



Your request is done.



The credit goes to me for base colours and Tom for effects. We'd like you to place the line in your signature, if you could. Also, rehost the image when you use it.

Thank you.


----------



## SSJ5 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweetness, a request shop with people who do awesome work.....The Bananadile was Epic kufufufufufu. Anyway, here is my request ^.^

Stock:
Type: Manga Coloring

Dimensionriginal Size or One that I can put on NF, doesn't really matter

Additional:I tried to crop the bottom piece out, but I couldn't because of the way the page is shaped. So, if possible can I have it cropped so just the picture of him being punched is showing?

+Rep of course


----------



## tom (Oct 3, 2008)

SSJ5 said:


> Sweetness, a request shop with people who do awesome work.....The Bananadile was Epic kufufufufufu. Anyway, here is my request ^.^
> 
> Stock:
> Type: Manga Coloring
> ...



I'll take this, it will be ready this weekend sometime.


----------



## tom (Oct 6, 2008)

Done:


That's the best I can do for cropping, unless you want the bottom to be angled or the white part to be transparent, which I can easily fix.


----------



## SSJ5 (Oct 6, 2008)

Tom said:


> Done:
> 
> 
> That's the best I can do for cropping, unless you want the bottom to be angled or the white part to be transparent, which I can easily fix.



.....That is perfect man  looks amazing thanks so much +rep after I spread some


----------



## Creator (Oct 6, 2008)

Color request. 

_Stock_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Link




_Size_ Dont worry about it, just coloring will do.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2008)

Creator said:


> Color request.
> 
> _Stock_
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'd be happy to do this. Expect it sometime in the very near future.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2008)

I gave it my best.


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I get this coloured?


Thanks guys.


----------



## tom (Oct 7, 2008)

Reload said:


> Can I get this coloured?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



I'll take this one. Nice choice, this will be fun.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, I've got kind of a difficult one so I hope you can do it.  I'll rep whoever does like 3 times or something...

Here goes: First, I want this picture as an avatar
Last One For Now.
The top part, probably just his face.

Now for the hard part.  I want this scene(as much as you can fit) as a gif:
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.
Last One For Now.

Phew, I'm not sure that much awesome can be contained in one gif.  But I would be so thankful if you tried.  Also remember that this manga reads left to right.  You can cut some of the earlier stuff if it's too much work too.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Ok, I've got kind of a difficult one so I hope you can do it.  I'll rep whoever does like 3 times or something...
> 
> Here goes: First, I want this picture as an avatar
> Karin Avatar
> ...


Haha I already have the ava done. It was my old one. I made a couple of other though:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I'll get p-lou or Tom to make the gif sig for you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Ok, I've got kind of a difficult one so I hope you can do it.  I'll rep whoever does like 3 times or something...
> 
> Here goes: First, I want this picture as an avatar
> Link removed
> ...



I'll give this a shot.  I'm kind of busy irl so it may take a day two.


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 8, 2008)

i want it to be transed like that though i want the backround and stuff and can u add a border? so this is wut i want everything in the X to be cut out like as good as possible and then a curvy border around the pic not likea square border so its trans like it goes around the sidelines of the pic


----------



## tom (Oct 8, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> i want it to be transed like that though i want the backround and stuff and can u add a border? so this is wut i want everything in the X to be cut out like as good as possible and then a curvy border around the pic not likea square border so its trans like it goes around the sidelines of the pic



A transparency but keep the background? what is that all about? I understand the x, but you drew some weird squiggly lines on it that I don't understand.

Can you please make your request a little more clear? And when you do,  please post the image without those lines on top.


----------



## tom (Oct 9, 2008)

@Reload: Your request is finished:

I also made a transparency if you're interested, but it doesn't have the cool effects and stuff 


edit: just for kicks, I made a sig friendly version while playing around. I don't know if you want it but I'll post it anyway. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 9, 2008)

Need two 150x150 non-transparent avatars. Don't need them extremely complexed. Just a nice background really.

Obvious what I need.
this.
Need an avatar of the woman with blond hair on the top right.
this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Need two 150x150 non-transparent avatars. Don't need them extremely complexed. Just a nice background really.
> 
> Obvious what I need.
> this.
> ...







I hope this is what you wanted.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 10, 2008)

^I meant like a closeup of their faces. But I'll rep you for the effort. Sorry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah, my bad. I wasn't entirely sure whether you wanted the faces or the full body. It's simple enough, I'll do it right this time. Sorry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2008)

This time?


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom said:


> @Reload: Your request is finished:
> 
> I also made a transparency if you're interested, but it doesn't have the cool effects and stuff
> 
> ...


Thanks man, all three are awesome. How'd you get the texture for Alita's skin suit?


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 11, 2008)

Most of Tom's colorations are made with colored pencil.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, thats what I needed. Thanks.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

Request @Tom: Avatar

Link: on DA

I'd like an avatar of that pic with a nice background. something fitting to the mood


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 24, 2008)

Turn off your sig Muk


----------



## tom (Oct 24, 2008)

Muk, you want it color or black and white?


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

colorful back ground plz


----------



## tom (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay Muk, I've got two versions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Human Blood



or

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoma Blood




So those are full size, here is avatar size (although NF should accept the above ones and resize them automatically):


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 24, 2008)

Turn off your sig, Tom.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

I have request.



I would like a signature and avatar of this image of Majin Vegeta, but I would also like the images to be colored. 

Sig - 400x130
Avatar - 125x125

I would also like borders to be added, but no text. Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've taken this request on. Expect it within a day or two.

~~~

TB, you can stop referring to me as temporarily unavailable now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I've taken this request on. Expect it within a day or two.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> TB, you can stop referring to me as temporarily unavailable now.



All right, thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2008)

Your avatar



and signature



The size of the signature is 400 x 200. Having a width of 130 makes it too small.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Woah. Excellent job. I appreciate it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2008)

You should credit this thread as to where you got that coloured. Also, please turn off your signature in this thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, I will, and I've turned it off. I shall start making requests here.


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome Tom. I like the human blood one more 



Tom said:


> Okay Muk, I've got two versions:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sketch Request*

References: ||
Type: Sketch of "Flash Sword Irene" from Claymore
Dimension: Whatever works
Additional: ????


hope that covers it


----------



## tom (Oct 26, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> References: ||
> Type: Sketch of "Flash Sword Irene" from Claymore
> Dimension: Whatever works
> Additional: ????
> ...



I'll gladly take this, I'll make it extra good just for you. 

I've got a lot of work this week though, so it probably won't be done until next thursday evening at the earliest, sunday evening at the latest.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 26, 2008)

No worries, I can wait forever  Good sketches don't happen over night, right


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a new request. 



I'd like the middle part of this scan cut out, colored in, and made into a sig. 



And I'd like a colored avatar of Yusuke, the one in the middle when he's talking of demon royalty. Just make an avatar of his face. I'd like the avatar to be around 125x125. Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 29, 2008)

For the signature, it's the middle three panels, right?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the avatar.



Have you got a reference pic for the colours of the signature? I'd like that as well as your confirmation that it's the three panels.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2008)

For the sig, it's the middle panel with them looking at Yusuke, and him with the weird face, and could you shorten the avatar a bit, around 125x125, and give it a border?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, the avatar again.



And confirmation on the signature is that it's the middle two or three panels? It's the panel on the right and the panel with everyone's faces in it, correct?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2008)

No, just the one with Yusuke's face saying "Just fuckin' with ya".


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2008)

And my attempt at the signature requested.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 30, 2008)

kindly make transparent...:


i just want the white background gone. thanks...


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll do that.
Btw, do you want me to resize to senior size?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 30, 2008)

sure! that would be great!
but can you leave a small space at the bottom? i wanna put a normal sized happy hollieween there.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't exactly know the size you wanted, so I resized it for 480 and 460 in height. I also uploaded in original size.







I noticed that there were this grays border, but for some unknown reason, it would vanish when I resized. So I uploaded it in Original size. If you really want this border, I'll try to make it for you.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure, no problems.

But please, turn off your sig.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> And my attempt at the signature requested.



Thank you kindly.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 30, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> isn't it already off?


I can still see your sig in these two posts.
Naruto Uzumaki is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Naruto Uzumaki is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

But it doesn't really matter anymore, don't worry about it.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2008)

kindly make transparent:

avatar 150x150 


thankie!


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> kindly make transparent:
> 
> avatar 150x150
> 
> ...


Here it is:


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks a lot! 

P.S. i like this place. you guys are fast.


----------



## tom (Nov 3, 2008)

@Hisagi: I finished Irene, though there's no background. If you want a background I can work on it, but since the weekend is over, I won't have time for it until next weekend. It's my first time doing a digital painting, I hope you like it.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

rumo cred lygac Dus 


That looks in credible  I really really wish I could rep you but I can't T____T
remind me to rep you in a month!


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2008)

can someone isolate the flying puppy, make transparent, and resize to 150x150? i wanna use it as an avatar... pek... thanks!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2008)

Done and done.



150 high.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

you sketches don't you?
is there a required amount of posts or could you just request?


----------



## tom (Nov 8, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> you sketches don't you?
> is there a required amount of posts or could you just request?



Nah, you just request 

I'm the sketch guy, what can I draw for you?

Let me know what medium you want. eg. pencil, colored pencil, pen, pen colored with colored pencil or digital, as in done in photoshop. I'm not all that experienced with drawing in photoshop, but if you check my sig, it will be something like that, probably.

Or you can choose random, and I will use the media that fits the subject matter best.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

you can do's it for me? 
ah it's myspace tom who lurked on my profile 
anyway, pencil sketch please

i hope it's not too hard for you but just d the girl and boy ta :3



tell me to get an easier one and i'll do it


----------



## tom (Nov 8, 2008)

That's fine, you want them to be facing off with the guns or something?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah guns included 
you sure you can do this?
because i can get a easier one
and sorry for the image size
this was the only big (well kind of) i could find


----------



## tom (Nov 8, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> yeah guns included
> you sure you can do this?
> because i can get a easier one
> and sorry for the image size
> this was the only big (well kind of) i could find



Yeah it's not a big deal. Though it won't be done until next weekend probably. The image size doesn't really matter since it's just a reference. Are you saying you want those exact positions in that pic or a new pose? I was thinking of them looking at eachother with guns pointed at eachother's head, same facial expressions in that pic.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i had exactly what you thought in mind 
good we think alike 
yeah i don't mind waiting that long as long as you don't forget lol 
but thanks very much :3


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 9, 2008)

Link removed

Can I get this Transparent and then colored? Just the first panel?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright, I'll colour that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 14, 2008)

tom tom tom 
is the sketch done yet m'dear?


----------



## tom (Nov 14, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> tom tom tom
> is the sketch done yet m'dear?



No, I haven't started it yet. It's not that it takes a whole week, it's just that I only have time to do it on weekends. You can expect it tomorrow night or early sunday.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 14, 2008)

i thought you forgot 
ok good enough reason, you're not as ill as i am so i guess you have school
sure can't wait for the result


----------



## tom (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright, here it is. Sorry it's later than expected, I had some unforeseen obligations last night so I didn't start until today. Hope you like it .


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 17, 2008)

oh i love it! 
what an amazing sketch! 
rep's coming your way


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a request. I would like an avatar of this image. 



I'd like the pic of King Cold, colored, and made into a transparent avatar.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello fine people, being the huge Kizaru fan that I am I have a manga gif request for you all... involving Kizaru from One Piece of course.

I don't know which panels would be good for a good manga gif so I'll let you choose.

Basically something like this, same border style but with Kizaru instead. I was thinking of using Chapter 510 from page 1 to page 8 but I don't know if that would be good enough.


*Spoiler*: __ 





<3

Also I'm really impressed by that Rayleigh drawing in the first page. Could I get a drawing like that but of Kizaru instead?

Heres how he looks. 


If I'm asking for too much I'll be happy with the manga gif. reps longtime to whoever does it. 

edit: let me know which chapter is better suited for a manga gif and i'll provide it if you need me to.


----------



## tom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll do king cold and colored pencil of kizaru, but I can't do that gif.

You'll have to wait though, cause I'm busy til tuesday, and celebrating thanksgiving and visiting home wednesday to sunday. I might do it saturday or sunday, but I can't make any guarantees.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 24, 2008)

Tom said:


> I'll do king cold and colored pencil of kizaru, but I can't do that gif.
> 
> You'll have to wait though, cause I'm busy til tuesday, and celebrating thanksgiving and visiting home wednesday to sunday. I might do it saturday or sunday, but I can't make any guarantees.



Thanks, just to make it easier for  you  it doesn't have to be as big as the Rayleigh picture, just enough for me to make a 150px avy.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 24, 2008)

request 

colouring in please, i've had a hard time doing it with all those shades and shizz 
hoping someone else could do it :3


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 





this is what he looks like in colour so i guess you could just get the colours from here:



it's small i know 
but the background isn't relevant




ta


----------



## tom (Nov 25, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> request
> 
> colouring in please, i've had a hard time doing it with all those shades and shizz
> hoping someone else could do it :3
> ...



I'll add it to the other 2 I'm doing over thanksgiving break.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 25, 2008)

tom tom tom tom tom 
ta :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 29, 2008)

So, how we doing, Tom?


----------



## tom (Nov 29, 2008)

here you go. It will automatically resize when you upload it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2008)

Signatures people 

No one needs to request the Shichibukai dinner spread. We're already doing that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 29, 2008)

Took out sig for the good of teh thread. 

Oh, and thanks Tom. *reps*


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 29, 2008)

I want two versions of them as avatar. I want the left side to be transparent(the whole body) and resized within 150px heights. 

Another version should be a crop and resized from the right side.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll take that on. Sometime tonight I can do it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2008)

Two .png avatars. 150px max, constrained to match sizes.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Two .png avatars. 150px max, constrained to match sizes.



Nicely done. Thank you, Taurus


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 29, 2008)

Tom, don't forget to update your colour/sketch list. 

As for Kizaru, I'll get p-lou to do that gif for youbut I think he is busy with other stuff but I'll try.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2008)

And for TFS's request, if he can get a DL link to Sin, he should be able to get his gif.


----------



## tom (Nov 29, 2008)

@Tatsubon:

Gradient Map is your friend


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 29, 2008)

Tom said:


> @Tatsubon:
> 
> Gradient Map is your friend




I LOVE IT! :WOW
*reps*


----------



## tom (Nov 29, 2008)

@kizaru: my apartment has the scanner, and I'm back at home for thanksgiving break, so I won't be able to give it to you until sunday night.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2008)

I get the feeling I'll be asking Tom for a tutorial on what gradient maps are in the near future.

Near future as in now. Send me a VM or PM or something explaining them. Pictures are a plus


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 29, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Tom, don't forget to update your colour/sketch list.
> 
> As for Kizaru, I'll get p-lou to do that gif for youbut I think he is busy with other stuff but I'll try.





Tom said:


> @kizaru: my apartment has the scanner, and I'm back at home for thanksgiving break, so I won't be able to give it to you until sunday night.



No problem guyz.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 29, 2008)

Manga clouring


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll take that on.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 30, 2008)

kindly make transparent guys... 



thanks...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2008)

Transparent


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks a lot TV!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 30, 2008)

uhm, can you do it again TV? i don't know why but when i upload it in my usercp there appears a white background. but it's transparent in my folder. i don't know what's going on. 

and can you try hosting it in photobucket this time? or imageshack. i may be having problems with tinypic.


----------



## tom (Dec 1, 2008)

@kizaru:


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 1, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> uhm, can you do it again TV? i don't know why but when i upload it in my usercp there appears a white background. but it's transparent in my folder. i don't know what's going on.
> 
> and can you try hosting it in photobucket this time? or imageshack. i may be having problems with tinypic.


Save the pic as PNG. When this happens, I do that and it works.


Tom said:


> @kizaru:


Awesome Tom.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 1, 2008)

it *is* saved as png. and it already is transparent in my com. but a white background appears when i upload it in my edit ava page. don't know why.

lemme try it anyway..


----------



## tom (Dec 1, 2008)

@hemingway: I recently learned that unless it is smaller than the 150 limit, the resizing process will make the transparency white.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 1, 2008)

if that's the case, can you make this transparent tom? 


thanks!


----------



## tom (Dec 1, 2008)

I just resized tv's transparency. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi I was wondering could I have this Transparentized please? and maybe a little smaller please?


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 1, 2008)

Tom said:


> @kizaru:



*Win!* I'll make  sure to give you guys credit when i use it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks ever so much


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2008)

You guys work fast when I'm not around 

Guess I'll continue with the Pokemon colouring.


----------



## Hiken no Ace (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys I have 2 requests for you.

I really liked that Kizaru scetch, Tom think you could do one like that for me? I'd want Ace on it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.rolonoazoro.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Ace01&id=ace_15



Also it would be awesome if you could color this manga panel. No worries if its too much. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/One_Piece/523/13/



It might be a bit hard so let me know


----------



## tom (Dec 2, 2008)

The problem with that doing that Ace request sketch like my rayleigh and kizaru ones is that both of those were done from the manga. I just got rid of the speech bubbles and added lines where I thought they should be. If you have a certain manga panel of his face in mind, I'll do it like those other sketches of mine (actually colorings).

The jailed ace panel I can do, but it will take a long time, since there's so little clean white. I'll attempt it, but you should know it will take a long time in addition to my finding that time in my schedule. Usually I don't have to spend in total more than a few hours on any colorings, it's just that I don't have that much free time. I'd say expect it in two weeks.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks a lot tom! pek


----------



## Hiken no Ace (Dec 2, 2008)

Tom said:


> The problem with that doing that Ace request sketch like my rayleigh and kizaru ones is that both of those were done from the manga. I just got rid of the speech bubbles and added lines where I thought they should be. If you have a certain manga panel of his face in mind, I'll do it like those other sketches of mine (actually colorings).
> 
> The jailed ace panel I can do, but it will take a long time, since there's so little clean white. I'll attempt it, but you should know it will take a long time in addition to my finding that time in my schedule. Usually I don't have to spend in total more than a few hours on any colorings, it's just that I don't have that much free time. I'd say expect it in two weeks.



k cool. think u can do the face from this one then?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/One_Piece/440/12/




and dont worry about the time its all good, the weeks will fly by i bet o(^-^)o and thanks again for giving it try!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 3, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Manga clouring


----------



## Shogun (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello, i would like to make a request, this is a bit of a weird one but if someone could help me out i would appreciate it a lot. Essentially I have this very raw picture (see spoiler tag) and i need it to be cleaned up. The lines to Be made sharper so it looks like it has a nice and defined edge and the detail to appear in a pure black. Feel free to alter it as you see fit, I'm no expert on Art and I'll appreciate any effort made and will rep accordingly, many thanks.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 5, 2008)

Shogun, turn off your sig, please.

And good colouring TV.


----------



## tom (Dec 5, 2008)

I can do that.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 5, 2008)

Sig turned off and thank you very much.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 5, 2008)

amazing work
rep comming


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you very much Tom for what you've done so far, ordinarily i would've left it at that. However, since you've offered to colour him if it wouldn't be too much trouble if you could make his hair black and his face colour a similar brown to the original and the cap blue i would appreciate it very much.


----------



## tom (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this good?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2008)

New request. 



I'd like a colored non senior sized avatar of Gandhara's head in the top panel with a border, then I'd like the bottom panel to be made into a sig, and colored in as well.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2008)

Tom, that is pretty freaking incredible, great job. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 8, 2008)

kindly make transparent. never mind resizing... 

thanks...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2008)

On the job


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome speed tv...


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 8, 2008)

TV your sig...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2008)

oh, nice shop  we've got here ;O

I'm amazed I didn't notice it before XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> New request.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a colored non senior sized avatar of Gandhara's head in the top panel with a border, then I'd like the bottom panel to be made into a sig, and colored in as well.






 10 char


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh, nice shop  we've got here ;O
> 
> I'm amazed I didn't notice it before XD



Got a request we could do for ya? 

~~~

GNC, I'll take that on, but it'll take a little while, cause I've got something else I'm working on at the moment. I wanted to leave it a little to see if Tom was gonna take it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, you do what you can.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2008)

I've seen Tom draw some amazing stuff, and I'm wondering if he could make a chibi clone of this guy

I'm not sure, but I think he did Mider T's Christmas Banana chibi clone (since he made all the other banana-related things), so that's why I'm asking. If not, that's fine.


----------



## tom (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah i made that, and yes I can make that for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent, thank you very much. If you have trouble making it from that picture (it is a coloring from a manga after all), I could get you a better picture to work from if you want.


----------



## tom (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah better colors would be better.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2008)

Alright, I'll get a pic. Hang on.

(I'll edit the pic into this post once I find it)

EDIT: Though the hair is a certain color in the pic above, the real color of his hair should be the shade in this pic
And, if you could, make the chibi clone hold a miniature version of the scythe in the first pic (since normal size is obviously too big to fit in 150x150). It's optional though, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## tom (Dec 10, 2008)

no problem.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2008)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 10, 2008)

Whar is Taurus? Still waiting.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 10, 2008)

It has only been 3 days since Taurus Versant took your request. As he said, he is currently busy taking another projects so please, be a little more patience.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 10, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> It has only been 3 days since Taurus Versant took your request. As he said, he is currently busy taking another projects so please, be a little more patience.



Yes, will do. Just a lil excited is all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm still working on it.

I've been in a bit of a lull with my colouring skills of late, so this is taking longer than normal.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Got a request we could do for ya?
> 
> ~~~
> 
> GNC, I'll take that on, but it'll take a little while, cause I've got something else I'm working on at the moment. I wanted to leave it a little to see if Tom was gonna take it.



I'd be interested in it, but currently i don't have any interesting stock :<
I'll drop by when i find one, kay? :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 11, 2008)

One of the section overlords is always welcome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

haha, thanks 

btw, who did that Bleach manga colouring? :>


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 11, 2008)

The double spread posted first? That was me.

Though TB should update it seeing as I've gotten better.

Put these two in and take Koma out, would you, TB?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 11, 2008)

kindly make the doggy in the middle transparent guys... and if you can, please leave the shadow there... thanks... 



don't worry. take your time. i'm in no hurry...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 11, 2008)

Is this to your liking, Hemmy our favourite regular?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 11, 2008)

oh shit i forgot... if it's no trouble tv, could you remove all the texts? 

the doggie is very nicely done...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 11, 2008)

Done and done.

I love transparencies. Something I can do competently


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome tv! 

but i have to spread rep first... 

don't worry, i owe you... so don't do me any requests before i get to you... 

if i have any other requests let tom or tb do them...


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The double spread posted first? That was me.
> 
> Though TB should update it seeing as I've gotten better.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I still prefer that one. But if you want, I'll take the Alita and wolf guy ones down and I'll up these 2.

Edit - Done. When you have other colorations that you like and you want to replace them as exemples, just tell me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 11, 2008)

You think so? Ah well, difference of opinion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> New request.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a colored non senior sized avatar of Gandhara's head in the top panel with a border, then I'd like the bottom panel to be made into a sig, and colored in as well.



What do you think?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> What do you think?



Love it, but could you add a border around the bottom pic?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2008)

Thankies.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 12, 2008)

Just wondering if you guys are able to shoop a christmas hat on images. So can you?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2008)

Just stopping in to ask Tom how the request is going. I know he's been doing some stuff in the Blender, so he's probably really busy. I'm not gonna rush him though, since I want it to look good lol. I'm just anxious to know how it's going.


----------



## tom (Dec 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Just wondering if you guys are able to shoop a christmas hat on images. So can you?


yes we can.


Marluxia said:


> Just stopping in to ask Tom how the request is going. I know he's been doing some stuff in the Blender, so he's probably really busy. I'm not gonna rush him though, since I want it to look good lol. I'm just anxious to know how it's going.



Don't worry, I haven't forgotten.   It'll be ready some time today.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2008)

Tom said:


> Don't worry, I haven't forgotten.   It'll be ready some time today.



Alright, thank you. I know you've been busy, so I didn't want to rush you. You have enough work on your hands making "real" Pokemon, which have been in high demand. I have all day so take your time, and thank you.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome, thank you so much Tom. 

Wait, is it 150x150? It's not transparent, so it must be a few pixels too big somewhere. 

EDIT: Yup, it's 150x160 because of the height of the hair.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2008)

Tom said:


> yes we can.



Excellent. I'd appreciate if you could do this picture with a christmas hat. Actually, I'll greatly appreciate it 



Thanks a lot


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2008)

Marluxia said:


> Awesome, thank you so much Tom.
> 
> Wait, is it 150x150? It's not transparent, so it must be a few pixels too big somewhere.
> 
> EDIT: Yup, it's 150x160 because of the height of the hair.



TV on the job.



Your sig, Tom


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2008)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Just wondering what the hold up is. Not really in a rush, but I'd like to know if I should request somewhere else if you guys are too busy.

Take your time, and thanks again


----------



## tom (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, yeah, I just don't have the time to do it over winter break. I hope you understand, but I won't be doing requests until school starts up again.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 18, 2008)

Tom, I'll edit the OP and say that you are unnavaible. Is that ok?


----------



## tom (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah that would be good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

Sure I understand  I'm gonna request elsewhere if you don't mind.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey again guys! 

Back for another request. 

I wouldn't mind a transparency of this.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Sig:*
Border: none
Size: Maximum allowed.
Description: just leave Black*Star, Kid, and the moon. Cut out all of the rest.

*Avatar:*
Border: Black
Size: 125x125
Description: Close-up of B*S's (kid on the left) face.

Will give rep and credit. 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 21, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Hey again guys!
> 
> Back for another request.
> 
> ...



I'll do this.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 21, 2008)

p-lou said:


> I'll do this.


Thanks man. 

I look forward to it. 

EDIT: Shit! Sorry!


----------



## p-lou (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, I'm finished.  I'll post it when you turn off your sig.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright.  Here you go.  If there's something you want changed, like the avatar or something, just let me know.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 21, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Alright.  Here you go.  If there's something you want changed, like the avatar or something, just let me know.


It looks great! Thanks! 

Nothing that needs to be changed right now, it looks just right. 

Rep coming your way. 

edit: mind if I rehost them?


----------



## tom (Jan 30, 2009)

Well this is no good. Not even on the first page anymore. 

I'd like to request a manga panel slide show with these pages. Just give each panel enough time to read, use your best sense for dramatic effect in the timing. I trust it. 



Don't bother putting the very last panel in where they call him a demon.

edit: shoot I just realized they're really big. Could you also resize it to a reasonable size?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll take on and do this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Your request is finished.



If you have any issues with timing, arrangement or size, I can fix it easily enough, so full feedback is appreciated.


----------



## tom (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow that was fast! awesome. But could you make the panel where zekka says take it as a souvenir (the beer bottle) and the panel where the guy kneels down (and says "like this"), the panel with zekka asking if he's imitating a toad and the one where zekka liquifies his face into the ground a little longer lasting?

Everything else is good, size is perfect and I've got no issues with the placement. It seems to flow quite nicely compositionally (not a word I know).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Added a second on to each.


----------



## tom (Jan 30, 2009)

perfect!


----------



## demon kyuubi (Jan 31, 2009)

Signature #1
Size: 400x200
Text: Shadows Dawn
Color Scheme: Blue/black (Match the pic)
Additional: 1px White Border
Picture:  

Signature #2
Size: 400x200
Text: Shadows Dawn Biography
Color Scheme: Pink/white (Match the pic)
Additional: 1 px Black Border
Picture:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2009)

By text and colour scheme you mean? What did you want done to the picture besides the resizing and border adding?

Also, the links appear to be down.


----------



## demon kyuubi (Jan 31, 2009)

Text is what I want to be typed  on the signature. Color Scheme are what the main colors i want in the signature.

And for images, just the normal stuff to make it look like a signature =)

Links work for me?


----------



## Gymnopedie (Feb 1, 2009)

Signature
---------
Type - Rounded edge and bordered
Size - W: 450, H: Whatever compliments the width
Border color - White 
Picture:  

Please give some space between the tops of Kakashi's and Obito's head please.
Have the bottom stop mid-way up their shins.

Avatar
------

Type - Rounded edge and bordered
Size - 125x125
Border color - White with 1px black on both edges of the white if possible.
Picture: 

Bottom panel please, Keep both of their faces in the Ava. with no Text bubbles please.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

EDIT: I'll take care of your request as well, Gym.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

wow tv... amazing speed...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

It's not amazing speed until they confirm that I did it right, Hemmy.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

you always did mine right tv... i'm sure you do theirs the same way...


----------



## Gymnopedie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you, these work perfectly 

Very fast work indeed.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 3, 2009)

ok a transparency request please<3



and avatar from this panel



take your time, I'll use it later<333


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2009)

Stock 1


The first panel

Stock 2


Type - Set
Size - Avy - Senior member size, Sig - Within forum limits or any size you think looks best is fine
Text - No text

I have provided the manga panel and the anime colored version of the panel. I would really just like a set made from either one. I like the way they both look I guess. I really don't like the fire in the anime one though. So I dunno if it is possible for color on the manga one or not.

So I guess whoever does it can just choose what they think would be best for it. 

I greatly appreciate any help you give me. Thanks and +reps for all help.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Yariko said:


> ok a transparency request please<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Cyphon said:


> Stock 1
> 
> 
> The first panel
> ...


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 4, 2009)

thank you TV<33333333333


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2009)

Big thanks TV. I really appreciate it


----------



## Creator (Feb 6, 2009)

Creator has two request. But its okay if you dont want to do both. 


*Spoiler*: _Easier one, its just a basic transperancy. Get rib of the background._ 





4





*Spoiler*: _The harder one. Color in this picture for me. I had it drawn, but the artist didnt color it in for me. :(_ 









If you need reference, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 6, 2009)

Well here's the first one easily enough:



But if you want the second, I probably won't be able to do it for a few days, so you'll have to wait, unless someone else fancies taking it on.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 14, 2009)

hey tv... can you give this thing a nice-looking border that would go well with the picture? 



oh, and can you remove the text at the _bottom_ right corner...? and if it goes beyond the sig limit well then you know what to do... :ho

thanks in advance! tell me if you encounter any problems... 

pek

and happy valentine's day... 

EDIT: i changed the stock... but it's similar...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm busy moving up to my Uni residence today, so you can be my first away from home job 

I'll get it done this evening.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 14, 2009)

no problem... take your time... i'm in no hurry anyway... 

and good luck in college... i can tell you, it's so much different from high school... i find it cooler...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

Guess who didn't have internet at their uni residence this week? 

I'll do em over the course of this weekend when I'm at home.


----------



## Eleven (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry, Ive done it myself. Thanks though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

Blarg, *does Hemmy's request*




500px high exactly, so there's only room for this alone.

Here's a 450 version if you want something smaller.




Problem is, my laptop is being a bitch about installing photoshop, so I might not be useful during the week


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 22, 2009)

seeing as it's already been a week since my last request, i have another one... 

can i just have these colored? any colors would do as long as they look badass...  and also borderize them... 




thanks a lot...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 22, 2009)

If I can manage to install photoshop on my laptop, I'll do it over this week. If not, Tom or the weekend.

Tom'd probably be better, seeing as this looks like something gradient maps would be good for and he's good at them, but he's also been inactive of late.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 22, 2009)

oh that's fine tv... you could take a break from doing my requests...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

Blarg, I need to learn gradient maps. They would have earned such a better result


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 1, 2009)

Coloring Request


Only the girl on the right, no one else. Here is her actual colors:


(The Boots are the same color as the rest of the outfit)
I was wondering if you can add a tranparency of the girl too but if that is asking for too much I don't mind.

Thank you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 1, 2009)

Standard fare. I have no photoshop on my laptop, so it'll take until the weekend unless someone else takes on the job. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

Is Tom still active here? :ho


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

He's still on leave. He needs to come back though  I have difficulty alone.

Speaking of my work, I'll finish your request today Ema.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

I was gonna ask him to make me a chibi clone, but that won't be necessary.  I just need a transparency now, but I'll ask when you aren't busy?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Coloring Request
> 
> 
> Only the girl on the right, no one else. Here is her actual colors:
> ...



Done:


~~~

Death-kun, I'm happy to do a transparency if you wish, no problems. If I could make chibi clones, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright. The image has mostly a white background, so it should be an easy transparency.  I wish I could make them too.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

Transparent turning?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

Most excellent.  Thanks much, TV. :ho


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 8, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Done:
> 
> 
> ~~~
> ...



Thank you it's really great  *rep*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2009)

kindly transparentize... 



thanks...


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 9, 2009)

Mingming said:


> kindly transparentize...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...





Edit - I made a few modifications in the bottom of the pic but I don't know if it is better this way or not. Anyway, if there is something wrong just tell me.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome doc... they're both great. i don't see the difference though...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

hey doc, can i have an additional transparency? 

just an ava... 

please keep the size as it is... will pay as soon as possible...


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 11, 2009)

I had done this yesterday but I forgot to post it. Sorry for that

Let me know if there is something wrong.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2009)

that's great doc thanks...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2009)

kindly resize and make transparent guys... the height preferably be 490... thanks...


----------



## p-lou (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll do it.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 18, 2009)

ok I'm done

make sure to save and re-host

edit

blargh I screwed up

I'll post it again later not fucked up

edit 2

ok it should be fine now

if not, I really suck


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2009)

lol thanks lou...


----------



## Cjones (Mar 18, 2009)

Coloring Request



I would like the bottom two panels with Pain and Tsunade to be colored.


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 19, 2009)

Gif Request =D!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*STOCK* - Can you use youtube videos? If so, the HQ of this: quite cheap
If not, here's an avi: Ichigo vs Luffy
*TYPE - *Avatar & Signature
*SIZE - *150x150 & 240x140 
*ADDITIONAL* - Black/White borders like I have now please, they're included in the dimensions ^^
*TIME* - Avatar: 2:00 - 2:03 / 3:08 - 3:10 (do you mind making both? =3..if you do, just the first one)
Signature: 1:14 - 1:24 




Thank you <3.


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello friends. I need to make a request for a transparency.

*Stock:*


I need the height to be 450 pixels.

Thank you.

(can you remove the '72' at the top-left of the picture as well please)


----------



## p-lou (Mar 22, 2009)

no you're not welcome here

ill do it


----------



## p-lou (Mar 22, 2009)

okay


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

p-lou said:


> no you're not welcome here
> 
> ill do it


Stop flirting with me.


p-lou said:


> okay



Thanks a lot. That is great.

Rep'd


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2009)

request for transparency guys... 

just keep the size... thanks...



EDIT: oh crap i friggin forgot... 
more stalking irene?


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 29, 2009)

James turn off your sig


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Could I have the set that I'm using colored in? Will rep and credit.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi could I have a set done with this please?
150x150 Dotted Ava around the Snake Head please?
Also a dotted border around the sig?



Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

Requests that no one else paid attention to 

I will do them all today.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

Mingming said:


> request for transparency guys...
> 
> just keep the size... thanks...
> 
> ...





Busy busy busy, next up Whips's set, then the colouring.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Hi could I have a set done with this please?
> 150x150 Dotted Ava around the Snake Head please?
> Also a dotted border around the sig?
> 
> ...







Now for the colouring. The hard part. This, I might do later. Or get Tom to do. He's good with Kizaru.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 9, 2009)

awesome tv... you're the blood of the organization...


----------



## Vaz (Apr 20, 2009)

Transparency, normal sig and senior sig size. Please include Shinji and his shadow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Transparency, normal sig and senior sig size. Please include Shinji and his shadow.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'll do this and post it once you turn off your sig.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 20, 2009)

p-lou said:


> I'll do this and post it once you turn off your sig.


Sorry 'bout that, my sig got shorter recently, still not used to it so missed it 

Any chance you could have it done now ( yes, I'm actually in some sort of hurry if you can believe that )?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I got it done.



And you didn't mention an ava but I made one anyway just in case


----------



## Vaz (Apr 20, 2009)

Only requested the sig, but I'll glady take the avatar aswell. Very nice job, many thanks


----------



## Cold (May 1, 2009)

I have a request! 



Please change her coloring from gray to black, please change her eyes to red, and please remove the speech bubbles.  And I'm only concerned with the left side of this pic, please separate it from the right.  This is intended to be my new sig.



With this pic, please just change her hair to black and her eyes to dark brown, just the top pic as this is intended to be my avatar.

Thanks guys


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2009)

kindly make 150x150 and transparent guys...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2009)

Mingming said:


> kindly make 150x150 and transparent guys...



Done and done.



Cold, I didn't see your request until just now, and don't have photoshop at Uni which I'm heading back to tomorrow.

Any chance one of the other workers here could do this? If they're still around?


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2009)

i love you tv... pek

i'll rep after my limit is lifted...


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2009)

uhm tv, could you resize the pic to 150x150... it's still 160sq and the white bg appears once i use it as my ava...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2009)

Mingming said:


> uhm tv, could you resize the pic to 150x150... it's still 160sq and the white bg appears once i use it as my ava...



Whoops.


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2009)

awesome... you're the best...


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Set with this stock please. Dotted borders, avy 150 x 150, sig senior size. Rep and Cred. Thanks in advance. 
​


----------



## Jαmes (May 6, 2009)

have i paid you my dues tv? i don't remember... 

oh well...


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Could someone make me a manga panel slideshow set? For the first page could you make Franky's face on the bottom panel as the avatar with a border around without dots, I'd like it to be 100x100, 130x130 aswell.

Then for the second page, could you start the slideshow with Franky tapping his foot and then the bottom panel. Then for the third page could you put the top panel in and then both the bottom panels with the right panel becoming before the left one. And finally could you resize the posing part so it can fit in the sig. I'd like a border around the cutted parts. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2009)

Cold said:


> I have a request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Morphine said:


> Set with this stock please. Dotted borders, avy 150 x 150, sig senior size. Rep and Cred. Thanks in advance.
> ​







Slideshow coming up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


>



Thank you! Rep now, cred when I use. <3
​


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Manga Panel Slideshow_ 



Ok then. 

You

I want the second line from the top from the left, then the bottom right and then the bottom left.

You

Top right, then top left, resize the middle, add both the bottom parts together.

You

Resize the bottom part.

You

Top second to the left, then the top left, middle right, then bottom left. 

If it's too long then forget about the last one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a manga coloring request. 


Just color in Guhoo in the middle part of the scan, cut out the rest, thanks :]


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd like to put in a Manga Coloring/Set request:

For this stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'd like a coloring for the whole page but the set for the first panel, if possible. 

The sig for the set in the following specs: H: 480 px.

TY  Also, whoever picks up the request, if you use PS and would like a PSD of what I have so far (not much but it might help). PM Me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

I've had a bit of a system crash when it comes to being able to do requests lately, especially colourings.

That and pretty much I appear to be the last person left who actually checks this thread 

I'll see if Tom or any of the others are still around, but I think this thread might be going into hiatus.


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2009)

So...should I post elsewhere?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm afraid so. Until any of the other workers are actually going to confirm the future of this thing, I'm temporarily closing it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2009)

I see. *goes elsewhere*


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2009)

Very well  TY


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 9, 2009)

coloring request... and resize as well... please accentuate the eyes 



tv work your magic... i realize it will take some time but i'm in no rush...


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 9, 2009)

no special request tv? 

oh well thanks...


----------

